# IRA account no longer being serviced because I live in NZ



## babalina (Nov 22, 2010)

I am an American, been in NZ for 2 years, don't have residency yet. Got a letter from Fidelity Investments, a US based company, that they will no longer service my account because I live in New Zealand, based on Homeland Security directives. 
I need to move my 401 IRA account somewhere and I don't know what to do....

Thanks


----------



## jsharbuck (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi 
We had a fidelity acct also. We took our 25% tax bite and transferred our funds to New Zealand. Don't know what's going on, but Fidelity was flooded with so many Federal rules and regulations that they made the decision not to service these accounts. What they did not tell you or anyone is that your 401k is not subject to the same restrictions but since they are not allowed to give you advice, they could not inform you of is.

We have no desire to ever return, so transferring our $$ made sense.


----------



## ashsmoen (Jul 18, 2011)

babalina said:


> I am an American, been in NZ for 2 years, don't have residency yet. Got a letter from Fidelity Investments, a US based company, that they will no longer service my account because I live in New Zealand, based on Homeland Security directives.
> I need to move my 401 IRA account somewhere and I don't know what to do....
> 
> Thanks


Hello Babalina,
Was this ever resolved with your IRA account becoming inactive? Mine has been effectively frozen too since I reside in Australia. Trying to figure out what to do now.


----------



## escapedtonz (Apr 6, 2012)

ashsmoen said:


> Hello Babalina,
> Was this ever resolved with your IRA account becoming inactive? Mine has been effectively frozen too since I reside in Australia. Trying to figure out what to do now.


Babalina hasn't been active since July 2013.


----------

